# We Have a Problem...maybe



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay so I have a quarter of grinded up bud hanging out in this jar and its all stuck to the bottom. being the dumb drunk I am, I start slapping it on the table to get it to move. 

Well. the top of the jar broke and now I'm moving it into a bag only to find little shards of glass all over the weed. 

Is it okay to still smoke out of a bong?
u****
I know glass takes a huge amount of heat to melt or cause damage. It's a quarter so even if it's *bad*I'm smoking it. Tell me somehting I wanna hear....


----------



## nvthis (Sep 2, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Tell me somehting I wanna hear....


 
I saved $522 on my car insurance last year...:confused2:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 2, 2011)

Fumes from burnt glass shards are more harmful than lead and mercury.... COMBINED.
Same effect can be expected from 14 milliliters of venom from a 6 foot Pit Viper.

I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. So Im pretty confident in my fictitious facts.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

JESUS christo! scared the ****  outta me


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 2, 2011)

The only real way to look younger is not be born so soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

"Tell me somehting I wanna hear....[/quote]

You are cute, smart, and doggone it people like you.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

ummmm....no


----------



## cubby (Sep 2, 2011)

Common sense is'nt near as common as it used to be........


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

if you don't mind possibly tearing up your throat and/or lungs, have a good smoke....or maybe throw it away and be a bit more careful next time. Personally, I'd chalk that one up to a learning experience and live on.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay what you are gonna need is a centrifuge, a turkey baster and a stick of fruit stripe gum...preferably lemon flavor but cherry will also work but not as quickly...oh wait...my bad that was a hemorrhoid relief procedure.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 2, 2011)

the greatest man in the world---his mother has "son" tatooed on her arm---stay thirsty my friends---dos equies


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

fun stuff :rofl:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

...so basically, i will die if i smoke it. What's the worst that can happen? No one has given a scientifically adequate answer that explains exactly why the glass would hurt my lungs if the particles can't make it there. Glass isn't flammable, it's not shooting all the way up through my bong.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

seriously?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm on a budget man, I didn't just buy a quarter just to throw it away. Money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

wow


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 2, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Money doesn't grow on trees.



No. But oranges, lemons and carrots do. And people sell sacks of them along the highway.


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 2, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> ...so basically, i will die if i smoke it. What's the worst that can happen? No one has given a scientifically adequate answer that explains exactly why the glass would hurt my lungs if the particles can't make it there. Glass isn't flammable, it's not shooting all the way up through my bong.



Go on. It's pratically safe to smoke it. (This is the answer you wanted to hear, is it?)


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

So I've done my online searching other than here and it seems to be split 50/50.

 Lots of people say smoking through a bong is fine, the glass won't come up. 

Others say the shards are microscopic and mixed in with the weed, and will go into my lungs and burn holes into them? 

In conclusion...there is no conclusion.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2011)

so you have a 50/50 chance you'll not get glass in your lungs...is this a chance you'd like to take?  I wouldn't, healthcare ain't cheap either. Bad thing about glass in lungs, the problem can last much longer than that sack.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe Make some BHO from the tainted bud? Do you own a honey oil extractor?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 2, 2011)

I would try the ole shop vac :hubba:


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 2, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I would try the ole shop vac :hubba:
> 
> View attachment 175130


Now this is harsh!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

Stunned one, we are having fun on your thread, sorry if we offended you but we don't think it is worth having a shred of glass in your throat, esophagus, bronchial tubes, or lungs. 

Look at it under a scope. Sorry i couldn't tell you what you wanted to hear.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 2, 2011)

:yeahthat:---sorry dude---nobody wants to hear you inhaled glass shards---here's another option for you---you might try smoking it like some do hash---on the tip of a pin under a glass---bong might filter it out too---whatever you do---do with caution---


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

orangesunshine---you might try smoking it like some do hash---on the tip of a pin under a glass---bong might filter it out too---quote said:
			
		

> that would prevent glass from entering your lungs, but not the toxins that come with burning it. jmo


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find anything on the internet about toxins in glass that hurt your lungs when lit.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

:shocked: :hitchair: :holysheep:  :doh: :huh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 2, 2011)

well toxins from the glass is certainly something else to consider---even from the low heat of a lighter---huh---doesn't look like *stunned* is ready to part with his sack---best of luck whatever you decide man


:ciao: *rosebud & dman*


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 2, 2011)

Make some butter or iso oil.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

thnx orange


----------



## nova564t (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe try using a magnifier you can look through it and pick out the glass with a tweezers, time consuming but you should be able to pick it out and save some smoke.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Maybe Make some BHO from the tainted bud? Do you own a honey oil extractor?


 
That's the ticket, Hammy! BHO or qwiso will def do the trick..

This isn't a challange, but why would the glass give off toxins? Or, more directly, why would the glass give off toxins if he's hitting it in _a glass bong_??? Seems a little contradictive...


----------



## nova564t (Sep 2, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> That's the ticket, Hammy! BHO or qwiso will def do the trick..
> 
> This isn't a challange, but why would the glass give off toxins? Or, more directly, why would the glass give off toxins if he's hitting it in _a glass bong_??? Seems a little contradictive...


 
A large piece of glass is able to sink the heat and not burn, small shards of glass cant dissipate the heat fast enough and melt / burn.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> A large piece of glass is able to sink the heat and not burn, small shards of glass cant dissipate the heat fast enough and melt / burn.



Now see if Stoney Bud had explained it to us all it wld hve been 6 paragraphs long...... 

I can see the logic in that though.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 2, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> A large piece of glass is able to sink the heat and not burn, small shards of glass cant dissipate the heat fast enough and melt / burn.


 
Hmm.. Interesting Nova, thanks..


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 2, 2011)

dont bang jars with buds in them!!:holysheep:


----------



## cubby (Sep 3, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> No. But oranges, lemons and carrots do. And people sell sacks of them along the highway.


 

   Where are these carrot trees?


----------



## nvthis (Sep 3, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Where are these carrot trees?


 
Cubby, c'mon man... They're right behind Deeks' Automotive??


----------



## cubby (Sep 3, 2011)

OHHH YA, I remember now, right near the celery bushes.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 3, 2011)

One hit at  time my friend -- if you cough up blood -- quit smokin it


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 3, 2011)

i'm not happy about it but i'm smoking it. so far i feel as if i detected it's much harsher than a normal bong hit.

 My bong is usually very smooth but this bud has had me coughing after every hit. Whether that's the glass or not...i suppose ill find out. 

Don't lecture me, my health isn't at the top of my priorities....


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2011)

when in rome---they do as he does---if he were to pat you on the back---you would list it on your resume---both sides of his pillow are cool---he is the worlds most interesting man---stay thirsty my friends---dos equis


----------



## Roddy (Sep 4, 2011)

lol, I've smoked maybe a handful of joints in the last few days, mainly to relieve the pain of my hernia operation. Health will soon be a main concern of yours and you'll smack yourself for this. Be safe, my friend!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Don't lecture me, my health isn't at the top of my priorities....



It should be!  When you are young is when you should be worrying about your health.  Waiting until you get old doesn't work too well.  You know the old joke:  "If I knew I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself"?  Well, once you get old, you realize that it is not really a joke....


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, hopefully I don't get too old. We'll see.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Yeah, hopefully I don't get too old. We'll see.



Lol...is that Jim Morrison/Kurt Cobain/Jimi Hendrix syndrome?


----------



## nvthis (Sep 5, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Don't lecture me, my health isn't at the top of my priorities....


 
_"Dammit, Ima get high if it kills me..."_

Ok, ok.. I _mmaaay_ have uttered that once or twice in my younger days...


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Rebel in the making...


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I'm not into other, hard drugs so if I die by glass in the lungs from smoking weed. I suppose chalk me up as the first death from marijuana.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets hope you will be just fine... I wldnt make this a habit. lol


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 5, 2011)

agreed. If this were a g or something...eh I'd actually probably just smoke it really quick.

I'm a cheap bastard, especially when it comes to my nugs.

Always gotta be heads though.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

sTuNNed oNe said:
			
		

> Yeah, hopefully I don't get too old. We'll see.



Not to get too heavy, but i had a real good friend who always said he'd never see 35, we buried him at 33, i never like to hear ppl talk like that since then.


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Tragic  T_T


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, had a good friend go at 17. It's strange, you never see that type of thing coming when you're that young. Everyone seems invincible.

 I've come to accept death as another chapter of life. It shouldn't be something feared or deemed evil. 

Everybody dies. 

It does hurt much more when friends are taken earlier than later.


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 7, 2011)

We'll go that path eventually. It does not necesserily mean that we hasten ourselves going there though.


----------

